# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  can't view profiles

## 2evil

thanks...

----------


## UKBoss

thats because you have not meet the minimum nuber of posts for the privalge  :Wink:

----------


## N*E*R*D

duh. j/k j/k

----------


## lifterforlife

Yup got to get to 25 posts before you can do that...

----------


## TheBlondeBomber

hmmmm

----------


## Big

> hmmmm


hmmmm? 
well crafted response. care to elaborate?

----------


## Tjohn6231

. Im having trouble checking my own posts for replies, so please excuse my posting everywhere. Im working on my 25

----------


## Free Will

> hmmmm? 
> well crafted response. care to elaborate?


big heres my response to the post



ummmmmmmmmmmmm ....
does that make more sense ? lol

----------


## Funny

How do I find out how many posts I have, and does this count or do I need to start 25 threads? 
Thanks,
Funny

----------


## T-MOS

> How do I find out how many posts I have, and does this count or do I need to start 25 threads? 
> Thanks,
> Funny


why would you post that in THIS thread??

you are FUNNY aren't you.....

just look in the upper right corner of your post and read the number that shows up after the word POSTS............lolol

----------


## Funny

Story of my life, everything I need is always under my nose. 
Funny

----------


## Funny

So, why do I over 25 posts and yet I still can't access my profile or send PMs?
Funny

----------


## Cloe85

im having the same problem... i cant view profiles and if i get a PM where is it located?

----------

